# Upgraded the Front stage



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Well after a few months of searching I gathered up 90% of what I wanted for my front stage. I located a Paradigm CC 290 for the center and it made a world of difference. I needed more to really bring out the front stage so I searched for another 'monitor type' series that used the same drivers as the center. I was not able to find the Monitor series I wanted, however I located some Paradigm Titans that matched well. I took out the Bose front speakers and installed the Titans. A Velodyne F1000 was replaced with a F1200 for a bit more 'Boom'. The wife was less than pleased at the space they took up, but it sounds pretty damn good. 

Center before wire clean up and sub relocation:





Sub Swap:



Titans came in the mail:







After sub reposition and Titan install:






RT:


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Note 4th RT60 graph has someone talking while we ran the sweep. So disregard that little spike.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Why not space your stereo speakers farther apart? Even if the tv isn't centered between them. I notice a huge improvement with my set up.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

MLS said:


> Why not space your stereo speakers farther apart? Even if the tv isn't centered between them. I notice a huge improvement with my set up.


Well the 'rule of thumb' is that the L and R not be further from the center than the screen size. Going by that I would have one speaker in the entry way to my dining room and the other behind my front door. Both optimal places for sound but not for aesthetics.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

ok. I realize its not a perfect world. I'm sure there's lots of things that could stand improvement in both my car and home audio set ups. I'm lucky to be able to space my speakers fairly wide. Anyway, I'm familiar with Paradigm and I'm sure it sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

MLS said:


> ok. I realize its not a perfect world. I'm sure there's lots of things that could stand improvement in both my car and home audio set ups. I'm lucky to be able to space my speakers fairly wide. Anyway, I'm familiar with Paradigm and I'm sure it sounds pretty damn good.


Maybe i my next house the setup will be a little more 'Theater Dedicated' but I work with what I have. The monitor series is my 'Budget' setup as I am a broke college student in a ****ty market of no jobs. The Studio series would have been my first choice had funds been available.


----------

